# 36" crate..... think it looks too big



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi
Crate arrived today and I think it looks huge.... think I need a smaller one.... 
what size crate has everyone got?

Thanks
Tx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got 36" and it's been the perfect size. When he was a puppy, his bed was on one side and I used the other for puppy pads, which didn't last long at all. Now that he's full grown I wouldn't want it any smaller. I would definitely stick with it, especially if you are planning to use it to leave your dog in it once older - they grow fast! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We have a 36" too... perfect for her as an adult ...did yours come with a divider?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scar's crate was big when we first got her too, but it came with a divider so we just popped that in until she grew.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We started with a 30" crate but had to buy a bigger one when Lolly was about 6 months old (which she only used for a month or two before we decided to get rid of the crate). We now use the 30" one in the car. I remember most people here used a 36" one and just pop an upside down plastic toy box in to divide it up and make it smaller initially.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks everyone, my hubby walked in from work and it was up and i thought he would have said it was way too big but like you... he thinks its perfect.... 

gonna stick with it then


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a 36" crate and thought the same it looks massive bt once they're in it with all there things it's perfect size


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a crufts playpen which has a bed at one side and plenty space at the other for puppy pads or toys etc.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We have a 34" crate that was given to us for free. I would have bought a 36" crate if i had a choice. My plan was to buy a 36" crate when she was an adult, but as it turns out she is tiny so she'll be fine with the smaller one. Even with how tiny she is I'm surprised at how much she fills out the 34" crate. I'd think an average sized cockapoo would need a 36".


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They grow whist you watch them. Minton has put on 2 kilo's in four weeks and is now nearly filling his 24" bedtime crate next to my bed. He has a 36" one next to Hatties for when I have to go out I wouldn't get anything smaller.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought the exact same, our 36" looks huge, but now I've put the vet bed in, the sleepy soft bed, a few toys and a puppy pad, it looks really cosy! I think if she needs to spend time in it when I'm out then I'd ratehr her have as much space as possible.


----------



## Frankie's Mom (Jul 19, 2012)

We have a 30" crate which is what our breeder recommended. She says her pups (1st generation) range from 18-25 lbs. It did come with a divider which was great in the beginning.


----------

